# What if there was such a thing as a school where only furries attend?



## Itakirie (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it would be pretty neat if there was a school that only furries could attend XD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 19, 2010)

Part of me in intrigued.

The other part of me is disturbed, considering my limited experience wit the furry crowd. For me, it'd only be slightly different. I'd still be the quiet boy in the hallway waiting for classes to start. *Shrugs.*


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 19, 2010)

School shootings. And lots of 'em.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2010)

......I dun know how to respond to this
......No really I don't know how to respond to this


----------



## TDK (Jan 19, 2010)

Classes such as the Art of Fursuiting, lunches consisting of pet food, and the sports teams being filled with mascots. Plus you can throw in the standard cliche furry drama and you got yourself a fandom version of Degrassi :3.


----------



## Gight (Jan 19, 2010)

...Art classes...


*Shudders*


----------



## Itakirie (Jan 19, 2010)

Gight said:


> ...Art classes...
> 
> 
> *Shudders*



I guess the art classes would be scary if their teaching you how to draw gay furries xD


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

Rate of teen pregnancies would go up up UP


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know why you guys think of this as such a bad idea, trolls excluded this would just be another normal school were you have another topic to talk about.  

I would absolutely love for this in my school.  Out of 8 Billion kids in our entire school system I could go onto the intercom and scream "Furry Yiff" and the only word they would comprehend is the WTF?! that everyone would be screaming afterwords.  Or for my friends Oh my gawwd what an idiot, which is one person. Jace, but he only knows what Furry and Yiff are thanks to me Yiff was an accident though I swears. >.>

Anyway back on track I think it would be awesome.  We're moving from this dump soon out of our 99,000 house to a 204,000 that is an actually exsitant town.  Maybe some furries there too! OH MY GAWD! I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT!!!!  Jace is moving with me. >.>  <.<

Yeah...


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 19, 2010)

What is this I don't even

Anyway, uhm. I don't see why we should leave non-furries behind. 

I mean, unless its a school specifically made to made furries burn even MORE...that school would burn in less than a day. Either that or they allow free flings in the men's locker room, in which case the school will burn faster. Bler.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> I don't know why you guys think of this as such a bad idea, trolls excluded this would just be another normal school were you have another topic to talk about.



A group of people notorious for complaining about not being "accepted by the mainstream" would think segregating themselves (on a massive level, at that) would be a sweet idea.

Think about that for a second.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> A group of people notorious for complaining about not being "accepted by the mainstream" would think segregating themselves (on a massive level, at that) would be a sweet idea.
> 
> Think about that for a second.



Okay....

Now What?


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 19, 2010)

And nothing about that seems even the least bit odd to you?


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

No not at all, seriously my school is boring as a really bad word.

First off you would have more friends because you already know you have something in common.  

Only drawback is thee suits.
As long as its not a school uniform or anything I don't mind them.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

...i dont think it would be that good...


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Problems with Furry-only schools:
1)  STDs.  Simple enough, really.
2)  Cliques.  Oh, how many cliques there'd be.  You think school cliques are bad now?  Imagine them in a place where there's earnest debates whether you prefer your porn with knots or not, or in-depth _essay_ rebuttals over _whether non-mammalian anthros should have breasts_.  You'd see in-school separation over which artists you like or not, how you like your anthros, and so on.

All I can think of ATM for definite problems for _school-age_ furries.  I won't put down poor hygiene, because it'd pretty much depend on the school district and how much pressure #2 puts on said people to be not-slobs.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Um hello? 
Where do you live?

Is everyone's private parts ripped out untill they graduate or something?
We already have all of these STD's and drugs so no one should even try to bring these up as excuses.  

Then I hardly doubt that fairly many cliques would form.
That's just old things grandpa and grandma had to deal with as kids when you could smoke as many cigarettes and have as much sex as you pleased.

Don't you guys have any faith in yourselves?

OR are you just calling everyone else freaks?


----------



## Aden (Jan 19, 2010)

Itakirie said:


> I think it would be pretty neat if there was a school that only furries could attend XD



What in the hell...?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

ehh nah I would not want to go there can you say "trolls" then again most trolls are fat idiots or skinny emo twats.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 19, 2010)

No. No. No. And no.

You kids REALLY need to get out and actually socialize with people that aren't furry, once in a while. Kind of puts the whole "furry" thing in proper perspective.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> Um hello?
> Where do you live?
> 
> Is everyone's private parts ripped out untill they graduate or something?
> We already have all of these STD's and drugs so no one should even try to bring these up as excuses.



Something doth tell me you're one of the people who thinks the sexual parts of the fandom / those who are in it for the sex are such a small minority they should be ignored.



			
				Nathan Wolf said:
			
		

> Then I hardly doubt that fairly many cliques would form.


We are speaking the same Furry Fandom, yes?  The one that has people bitch and moan that you aren't a true furry unless your 'sona has fur, that has heated debates on whether Bugs Bunny should be classified as a Furry (and thus fair game for Furry Porn, not just Rule /34/ porn), that _has drama-whore artists that's fans will spam another's page for daring to critique their work_, yes?  




			
				Nathan Wolf said:
			
		

> Don't you guys have any faith in yourselves?
> 
> OR are you just calling everyone else freaks?


I think you have a wee bit too much faith in the fandom.  I mean, you don't see anything that could go wrong by having all of such people in one place at once?  Nothing at all?  Consider for a moment that in most schools, an objecting opinion at _worst_ will lead to a lengthy debate on the subject, and more often than not have the opinion considered.  Now consider that, for a good deal of Furries (especially Youtube furries, FA-Commentator Furries, and so on), an objecting opinion is grounds to _proceed to call someone a troll, and do everything in your power to get people to never listen to them / silence said person_.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

I can think of a basket full of reasons why this idea, as well-intentioned as it is, would probably backfire.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> Um hello?
> Where do you live?
> 
> Is everyone's private parts ripped out untill they graduate or something?
> ...



Cliques: If you've been to a furry convention, you'd understand that Furry cliques of your most introverted would be bad (if not worse) than your standard highschool cliques. From your diehard Cub furs to your erratic Zoophile cliques. Oh boy, there would be more drama than a Soap Opera.

STDs: Some, if not most, Gay men refuse to wear a condom. Bi furries would be a nice carrier of certain diseases to affect both genders.

Drugs: ....meh...Furries on weed's better than furries on Ritalin.

In short, I am guessing you are new to the fandom?


FYI: Calling someone a troll because their opinions differ from yours is a bad move.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 19, 2010)

This would be a good and terrible idea. Drama leaking all over the place, bad fursuits, and random surprise sex all the time. On the other hand, everyone would have something in common and at least maybe ideas could travel faster.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> This would be a good and terrible idea. Drama leaking all over the place, bad fursuits, and random surprise sex all the time. On the other hand, everyone would have something in common and at least maybe ideas could travel faster.



I knew there was someone who could phrase it much more accurately and succinctly than I could. Falconpunch pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In short, I am guessing you are new to the fandom?



Considering his profile mentions finally feeling accepted, I'm going to go out on a limb and say yes.  Join-date supports such a theory.

Oh, and he mentions "fleshy" and "ignorant" in his joining thread, as well as saying he couldn't have "fleshy sex", so I'm pretty sure he's also in the "Us and the mundanes" category wherein a Furry Fandom Member is drastically different from a non-member.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Considering his profile mentions finally feeling accepted, I'm going to go out on a limb and say yes.  Join-date supports such a theory.
> 
> Oh, and he mentions "fleshy" and "ignorant" in his joining thread, as well as saying he couldn't have "fleshy sex", so I'm pretty sure he's also in the "Us and the mundanes" category wherein a Furry Fandom Member is drastically different from a non-member.



Ah..

It is our duty as Borderline Sane FAF members to break this trend. 
Put on a pot of coffee, looks like we have a long project a head of us.


----------



## Aden (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> then again most trolls are fat idiots or skinny emo twats.



So are most furries.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 19, 2010)

It would be horrible. With only nerds, who would be there to steal their lunch money?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> It would be horrible. With only nerds, who would be there to steal their lunch money?



No one... Le gasp!

It's terrifying!!


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> It would be horrible. With only nerds, who would be there to steal their lunch money?



The bigger nerds, of course.

People assume dweebs are harmless, hapless little shits, but put one in a position where he's got some sort of sway. Geeks can get vicious fast.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you kidding me? Even if the population was nerd-only, in such an environment, fursonas would be amplified. Think about furs that play lions or wolves--they'd try to become alpha male pack leaders in no time.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay you two that is enough, you two are twisting my words and its starting to get annoying.

First off lets clear this up, HE first insisted that there would be STD's all over yet we already have this problem so cannot just bring it up as an excuse, no I do not believe in yiff, it sounds like you were the one who was into by taking it for granted that every furry in the school would run the bathrooms at the first break and have a huge orgy and spread STD's so don't try to blame me for your words.

To clear up the FLESHY part of this, I simply had no other way to describe it,  saw the terms and used them as they had been said.

By fleshy, i mean Two guys that have sex out of pure joy of each other and thier parts.  I Simply AM NOT attracted to such a thing.  But putting that into a furry situation. Were they are two FURRIES I am oddly attracted to.  You can ask around.  A lot of people feel the same way Fleshy was just the term I used to describe it.

And despite what you say teachers aren't going to let the kdis urn around and screw each person as they see fit, simply if they are caught/reported they are kicked out. simple as that. Just as the few school systems go by that should be the way here because too many  kids are already having sex.  Which if you didn't understand to try twist too.  I disagree with.


There, now do you understand my postition on furries, my sexual orientation, and school.  Glad you could all take in my personal life to  defend myself.  Even though I feel nothings wrong with that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> -snip for legnth control-



You know....you could have said "Up the hershey highway".

And the screwing thing...nothing you can do if they did it out of sight after school or found a spot in private on campus grounds.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Ruh roh. Drama already and we're only on page 2. >.>


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Ruh roh. Drama already and we're only on page 2. >.>



Queue the drama music!!


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes exactly, you know why? 

Becuase kids already have sex out of school so this is not even a logical problem to address [which most of you already have] 

Its going to happen, but its not like the End of the World by STD's which will effectively kill off all furries >.>


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

*raises hand* 

I'm sorry if I'm speaking out of turn...but how do STD's correlate directly with furries? You acquire STDs through sexual intercourse without protecting Mr. Helmet Head and by not getting both you and your partner tested for STDs. Gay, straight, male, female, furry, fur-hater--STD's don't discriminate.


----------



## Aden (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think that a furry-only school is stupid because of sex or STD problems.
I think the idea is stupid because...it is. It is very very stupid.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm speaking out of turn...but how do STD's correlate directly with furries? You acquire STDs through sexual intercourse without protecting Mr. Helmet Head and by not getting both you and your partner tested for STDs. Gay, straight, male, female, furry, fur-hater--STD's don't discriminate.




Thank you so much!  Someone understands the fact that being a furry and having things with another furry don't just automatically generate new STD's.

At least someone else paid attention in Health class.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Staying on topic, I think PE would probably be an agonizing class for most furries... especially if they're wearing the suits...


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha good point that would be kinda funny. 

Which is why I brought it up, I;m not fond of the idea unless the suits are required, if they are, I'm getting a realistic [In human size not that furries are real] one at least unlike the big bulky ones I've seen.


----------



## darzoz (Jan 19, 2010)

I personaly don't go to any school so I can't look at this from that perspective, but it would be fun to see what would happen.. 

In the same way it would be fun to see what happend if you could take all the nerds in the world and could put them all in the same room.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 19, 2010)

OMFG THAT WOULD BE SO COOL.  We'd all be in fusuits all day, and everyone will -mostly- understand each other, and we can take classes in making a fur suit or how to RP and all that.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

it would smell


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> OMFG THAT WOULD BE SO COOL.  We'd all be in fusuits all day, and everyone will -mostly- understand each other, and we can take classes in making a fur suit or how to RP and all that.



Um... I... I think that's sort of... more like a Furry Summer Camp or something. A school is a school. You'd have your typical maths, languages, science, PE, arts, etc. Nothing like LARP Training or Fursuit Construction 101.

Unless I'm waaaay off base here on what you guys are talking about.


----------



## darzoz (Jan 19, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> OMFG THAT WOULD BE SO COOL. We'd all be in fusuits all day, and everyone will -mostly- understand each other, and we can take classes in making a fur suit or how to RP and all that jazz.


 Fix'd.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> I don't know why you guys think of this as such a bad idea, trolls excluded this would just be another normal school were you have another topic to talk about.



Cool. Then you agree that it's not a good idea.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

No your on track, shes just thinking of the after school activities. n.n


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> it would smell



Well... so do normal schools. 


I guess it could smell worse... but not by much (there's a limit on these things you know)


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Cool. Then you agree that it's not a good idea.



What? o.o?

Where did you come from?
Have you read this whole conversation?
Were completely off arguing now!
Go away! >.<


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh ok, phew. I thought this was yet another one of those "open mouth insert foot" moments I have at least 100 times each day.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

I know how that feels, My second post I got attacked visiously for talking about my personal life to strangers.

Whats so weird about that? n.o?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Are you kidding me? Even if the population was nerd-only, in such an environment, fursonas would be amplified. Think about furs that play lions or wolves--they'd try to become alpha male pack leaders in no time.



Oooorr the lions and stuff would the the kids trying to compensate, in which case the squirrels would be beating people up in the locker rooms.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah totally, because none of that happens in real life.

There are bllies in real life people, they would like ot pick a big and dangerous fursona just inflict fear into the weak.

Plus there must be alot of locker rooms because all I hear you guys talk about is Locker Rooms Locker Rooms Locker Rooms

Next Subject, Please....


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2010)

What makes you think this school would be any different from any other? The furry fandom seems to be pretty vast, and taking a look at the "mugshots" thread kinda proves it in the case of FAF. 

So you'll still have all the regular cliques and drama that is associated with any school.

And since most people don't take the furry fandom that seriously, I don't see that even being a factor in the school after the first day or two that of its existence.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in bloody college...

a furry school...
let me get my thinker a thinkin' on a point that hasn't already been used...
you guys do what you're doin' I'll be a moment


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 19, 2010)

Conker said:


> What makes you think this school would be any different from any other? The furry fandom seems to be pretty vast, and taking a look at the "mugshots" thread kinda proves it in the case of FAF.
> 
> So you'll still have all the regular cliques and drama that is associated with any school.
> 
> And since most people don't take the furry fandom that seriously, I don't see that even being a factor in the school after the first day or two that of its existence.



But only the uber hardcore furs would go to the school, sooooooooooooooooo...


EDIT: And bullies don't need to be big or intimidating, at least not physically. I was harassed all through middle school through a kid half my size.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 19, 2010)

Conker said:


> What makes you think this school would be any different from any other? The furry fandom seems to be pretty vast, and taking a look at the "mugshots" thread kinda proves it in the case of FAF.
> 
> So you'll still have all the regular cliques and drama that is associated with any school.
> 
> And since most people don't take the furry fandom that seriously, I don't see that even being a factor in the school after the first day or two that of its existence.



Well Spoken
I've seen alot of people directly from my thread of my personal life saying I hate people who take it seriously straight to this and being completely two faced and they don't even realize it.

I've managed to stop a few people from ruining the interesting thread but I don't know how many more people are going to come in here and do the same.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> Locker Rooms



*holds breath nervously*


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> I know how that feels, My second post I got attacked visiously for talking about my personal life to strangers.
> 
> Whats so weird about that? n.o?



That you walked up to strangers and told your personal life, and expected ass-pats and hugs?

To catch up, since I was busy ATM when you made your last reply:



Nathan Wolf said:


> First off lets clear this up, HE first insisted that there would be STD's all over


  So _I_ am twisting _your_ words, but this:



Attaman said:


> 1)  STDs.  Simple enough, really.


Turns into:


Nathan Wolf said:


> HE first insisted that there would be STD's all over


Nice job.


Nathan Wolf said:


> yet we already have this problem so cannot just bring it up as an excuse,


  No?  I cannot bring up pre-existing problems as such in a community where people tend to exhibit even more horn-dog behavior?  Something tells me that if I made such a comment about, say, an all Otaku school, we wouldn't be having this debate.


Nathan Wolf said:


> no I do not believe in yiff,


You don't, congrats.  A significant portion (see:  At least 25%) of the fandom _does_, and has joined the fandom for _specifically that reason_.


Nathan Wolf said:


> it sounds like you were the one who was into by taking it for granted that every furry in the school would run the bathrooms at the first break and have a huge orgy and spread STD's so don't try to blame me for your words.


  First off, repeat the first half of this run on sentence because "you were the one who was into by taking it" isn't quite clear to me.  Secondly, my words?  Again, who's twisting whose words here?


Nathan Wolf said:


> To clear up the FLESHY part of this, I simply had no other way to describe it,  saw the terms and used them as they had been said.


  Alright then, I apologize for bringing this to the public and not simply PMing Zeke with such material.


Nathan Wolf said:


> You can ask around.  A lot of people feel the same way Fleshy was just the term I used to describe it.


  Yes, we know about the members of the fandom who don't find humans sexy in some scenarios but do find anthros sexy in the same ones.  We talk about them the same way we reacted to you saying you feel such a way.


Nathan Wolf said:


> And despite what you say teachers aren't going to let the kdis urn around and screw each person as they see fit,


Screw in which way, dealing with the STD example I gave or the "Fuck you!" way?  As the former, yeah, they tend to give the boot with such behavior.  However, snide comments and the like about students - before it turns into actual threats / harm - will usually _at worst_ lead to someone getting their seat changed to further away in the room.  That's about it. 

Until physical assault occurs or it steps the boundary from rudeness to harassment, they'll let most snide comments slide so long as it's not done near their superiors / they aren't a "Precious snowflake" teacher that some people are (un?)fortunate enough to get.



Nathan Wolf said:


> simply if they are caught/reported they are kicked out. simple as that.


What schools did you go to where slander was grounds for expulsion? 


Nathan Wolf said:


> Just as the few school systems go by that should be the way here because too many  kids are already having sex.  Which if you didn't understand to try twist too.  I disagree with.


  My point is that the Furry Fandom is most definitely not going to be superior to the average school when it comes to such matters.  If you can't trust its members to not try printing out Furry Porn in public libraries, what makes you think you can trust 1500+ members in a small area to be infinitely more controlled?  Now, I know using Zeke's library as an example is kinda a bad idea (mainly because we don't go down our hallways and find piss-filled buckets), but the point still stands that Furries tend to be a bunch that's a _wee_ bit more horny / "friendly" with others than most non-Furries.


Nathan Wolf said:


> There, now do you understand my postition on furries, my sexual orientation, and school.  Glad you could all take in my personal life to  defend myself.  Even though I feel nothings wrong with that.


Bringing up your personal life on a public forum when not asked, especially when it involves very questionable / odd circumstances, usually a bad idea.  If I had said in my intro thread, say, that I think Transgender people are abominations in need of a good genocide (note:  Not an actual belief of mine), I'm pretty sure people would call me out on such a behavior.  Now, while what you stated isn't anywhere near as out there as that (Genocide of those with gender-crisis' =/= only spawning a boner when a layer of fur's slapped on), it's still pretty far out there on the "things we need to know" chart.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah, that's it
If there was a furry "school" then the fandom would get more exposure
Then there would be more new people
And more new people means more people to find out everything they probably shouldn't know about
Parents would go nuts and politicians and churches would have a field day
Unless it was a college, I don't think it matters if it was a college
...
Course, I don't know what earning a degree in fursuiting would do
... perhaps if it was a college that honestly just focused on illustration, clothes design, and sculpting
And just so happened to have a large furry student campus, then perhaps that would count, and probably wouldn't be as bad as a bunch of 15 year old's
Imagine the horror


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

*is crushed under a wall of text*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 19, 2010)

No offense but that's one school I wouldn't want to go to. Things would get old pretty quick.


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> But only the uber hardcore furs would go to the school, sooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> 
> EDIT: And bullies don't need to be big or intimidating, at least not physically. I was harassed all through middle school through a kid half my size.


Even if only the uber hardcore furs went, the school would end up losing its luster quickly, especially if it was just a regular school with a specific recruitment. 

And I know where you're coming from with the bullies thing  There was this one little shit in high school...

But yeah, after the, maybe first week, nobody would really care. Routines would be set and it would just be "school" only you might have more people wearing tails to class. But even that would become the norm and part of the routine quickly.


----------



## Tara (Jan 19, 2010)

An all furry school eh? Hmm, I don't think it would be much different than your average school, minus the ear and tail wearing, haha. The only thing that would worry me would be fur-haters. I mean if you had an all black school it would be a prime target for white supremacist, just an example. I just see quite a bit of picketers out in front of the school, graffiti, hate mail, destruction of property, etc.. But besides the fur-haters I think it would be rather neat, haha.


----------



## Sabian (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a feeling the football team would suck, it would be an arts/tech school. Tuition would cost a fortune because you would have to pay the teachers to not an hero. Everyone would be socially inept because any furry who is sociable and not crazy is against the idea. 

If you want to do it call Oprah and see if she will fund another useless school since her last one ended horribly.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 19, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> School shootings. And lots of 'em.



This. Sadly.


----------



## Uro (Jan 19, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> P I'd still be the quiet boy in the hallway waiting for classes to start. *Shrugs.*



Along with 95% of the school.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Tara said:


> The only thing that would worry me would be fur-haters. I mean if you had an all black school it would be a prime target for white supremacist, just an example. I just see quite a bit of picketers out in front of the school, graffiti, hate mail, destruction of property, etc.. But besides the fur-haters I think it would be rather neat, haha.


You might want to re-word this post before people interpret you as putting fur-hating as equal with racism.

Furthermore, Fur-haters are not likely to do much against Furries offline.  Seriously, when's the last time you heard of a Furry going missing on their way to a FurCon then being found lynched?  Or excessive amounts of anti-Furry graffiti in Fur-heavy areas?  Fur haters destroying things Furries had?  The biggest problem "fur haters" could probably cause is leaking something they hacked from school computers to higher-ups that you _really_ don't want to be found on school computers (it takes only one furry fucking up and another solitary fur-hater hitting paydirt to have major restrictions put on school computers due to multiple sites of furry porn being found accessed on school computers).


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You might want to re-word this post before people interpret you as putting fur-hating as equal with racism.
> 
> Furthermore, Fur-haters are not likely to do much against Furries offline.  Seriously, when's the last time you heard of a Furry going missing on their way to a FurCon then being found lynched?  Or excessive amounts of anti-Furry graffiti in Fur-heavy areas?  Fur haters destroying things Furries had?  The biggest problem "fur haters" could probably cause is leaking something they hacked from school computers to higher-ups that you _really_ don't want to be found on school computers (it takes only one furry fucking up and another solitary fur-hater hitting paydirt to have major restrictions put on school computers due to multiple sites of furry porn being found accessed on school computers).



I don't think furries would be any more likely to do something stupid like look at porn at school just because they were at an all-furry school. 

That said, the idea is still stupid. Not because it would end horribly in any way mind you, but just because it's a useless idea. There's not really a reason to make a school as such.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 19, 2010)

We wouldn't have bullies we would have trolls :/


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 19, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> We wouldn't have bullies we would have trolls :/



Trolling an entire school of furries would totally be worth enrollment.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 19, 2010)

Itakirie said:


> I think it would be pretty neat if there was a school that only furries could attend XD



Hah this kinda made me laugh at my thought. Major bomb threats at this school will accure, not doubt o.o

It'd be kinda weird also. Cause some furries can be kinda creeps


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't bother reading any of this thread 'cause I'm too fucking lazy.

I'm sure it's been said, but...

No. Just no. This is a horrible idea.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm all for segregating furfags provided I end up on the right side of the three hundred foot wall, seriously though the whole I can only relate to other furries mentality is retarded. Also holy fuck the smell, it would be unbearable :V .


----------



## Bando (Jan 19, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Also holy fuck the smell, it would be unbearable :V .



 this.    Also: 1. who the fuck would teach there? :V   2. "O hai mom imma go to special school so i can make pronz and yiff" not gonna happen


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 20, 2010)

everyone would get pregnant, shoot themselves, shoot others, then drop out.

even the men.


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 20, 2010)

segregation would only make fandom look even more foreign to everyone else outside the fandom so it would not be a good idea at all


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

HEHEHEHEHE YOU SAID NEAT
But at the very least, I can't completly agree with this idea.
If there would be such a thing and I were back in school, then I would be the only one there. Also, I will be the only furry in the world that only has the inside of three sides but one outside face. 
Also, what would we do there? Speak about our furry lives? Horny furry stuff? CODMW2 gameplay?
This is useless, I would even question if a school would let me do such a thing.
If you want to meet other furries, travel to either cons or smaller groups, but make sure you either:
1. Come to a group of your age with a knife.
2. Come to a general group of different ages with a knife and a USP.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> everyone would get pregnant, shoot themselves, shoot others, then drop out.
> 
> even the men.



...

You imply there would be non-men involved. :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

It would be full of sex crazed, emotionally disturbed individuals.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 20, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> You imply there would be non-men involved. :V



they're called virgins.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 20, 2010)

Also, I was under the impression that college was meant to train you for a career?

You're not going to get very far past college, if you're encouraged to let your furfaggotry override social taboos and knowing when it's appropriate, and when it fucking isn't.

Not to mention socializing with only one group at all times is going to make you narrow minded and socially retarded.
Not that most, if not all, furries aren't already.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 20, 2010)

OP needs to kill herself.

And this could be the stupidest thing i've read in the Den this week.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 20, 2010)

Tara said:


> An all furry school eh? Hmm, I don't think it would be much different than your average school, minus the ear and tail wearing, haha. The only thing that would worry me would be fur-haters. I mean if you had an all black school it would be a prime target for white supremacist, just an example. I just see quite a bit of picketers out in front of the school, graffiti, hate mail, destruction of property, etc.. But besides the fur-haters I think it would be rather neat, haha.



What?

We have dozens on dozens of all black schools across the US and there's no neo nazis or whatnot outside of them.  Did you think things though before posting?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 20, 2010)

I would bet it would be one of the most disgusting, repulsive, and idiot intensive places on the planet.


Or maybe it would just be a rather typical school except 76.21% of the constituents are gay/bi and 80% are male.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Nothing productive would happen ever

And there's no real point, seeing how we'd learn the exact same things...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2010)

This is the worst idea ever, OP is an idiot, blahblahblah...


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd major in fvcking gay orgies


----------



## Kelo (Jan 20, 2010)

Out of everything everyone has said, I really don't see how this would in any why what so ever be any different at all from the high school I went to. I don't know about everyone else's high school adventures but my 4 years were pretty much everything you all said that would make a furry HS bad lol.

So my answer is it would be no different than any average public high school in the USA.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Out of everything everyone has said, I really don't see how this would in any why what so ever be any different at all from the high school I went to. I don't know about everyone else's high school adventures but my 4 years were pretty much everything you all said that would make a furry HS bad lol.
> 
> So my answer is it would be no different than any average public high school in the USA.


Because furry teenagers are about 10x more stupid than normal teenagers.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because furry teenagers are about 10x more stupid than normal teenagers.



Now that has to be the most untrue statement I have heard since Bush said there was Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Now that has to be the most untrue statement I have heard since Bush said there was Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq.


We're reading the same forum, right? Also politics hurr


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Although there are schools for only stupid people.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Now that has to be the most untrue statement I have heard since Bush said there was Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq.



George Bush does not care about furry people.


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Jan 20, 2010)

It'd be neat but OMG the drama! D:
It'd be like Highschool on crack!


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like an idea for a MTV reality show.  We could call it The Real World : Furry Edition lol.  It would work, MTV will do anything for viewers apparently.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

Thinking about this deeper, it would take out the fun of going to a Furry convention. Why? Because the school would be a furry convention...a very, very, long convention.



Okami29 said:


> Sounds like an idea for a MTV reality show.  We could call it The Real World : Furry Edition lol.  It would work, MTV will do anything for viewers apparently.



Yeah. Also included in the DvD package, a uncensored Yiff pile!
I could see MTV doing that.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

We could call it Pimp My Furry?


----------



## Dass (Jan 20, 2010)

Mentally conjured this idea, and... MY GORRAM GODS!

THANK YOU FOR UPSETTING MY SANITY, OP!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> We could call it Pimp My Furry?



I wouldn't  approve of pimping a dirty fox around town. :V


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 20, 2010)

It would not work since the school's ventilation system would collapse and die due to the overpowering, rancid odour of various human body fluids.
Hazmat suits and gasmasks should be kept available at all entrances.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

That school would have the lowest GPA of any school in the world.

lock them in, burn it down.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

It's not a school for furries, but still funny.  There is school named Furry Elementary School in Sandusky Ohio.

46 YO guy sitting on couch with wife and kids
Wife asks "Where did you go to school when you were a kid?"
Husbands answers "I went to Furry School."

lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> It's not a school for furries, but still funny.  There is school named Furry Elementary School in Sandusky Ohio.
> 
> 46 YO guy sitting on couch with wife and kids
> Wife asks "Where did you go to school when you were a kid?"
> ...



Yes.

A couple is sitting on a bench licking each others faces like icecream and the chick asks : What was your elementary school?
The bodyfriend: A furry school.
Muscleman Sgt. Foley: WHO WANTS A BODY MASSAGE?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 20, 2010)

hm. a school for just furries? GOD NO
a club within a school for furries. that would be sweet 8)


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess that everyone has two different views,

Cool, Unique

And What In The Hell?  This is stupid! Mass murders! STD's!  Drugs!

I think this topic should  be only for people who are still in school.
People out of school tend to sometimes overestimation a lot of the problems with people who share common interests getting together.

The thing is, this will never happen therefore the hopes of this ever happening only make me more sad for the fact that it won't.

My simple view is that (Since I might be moving cities pretty soon) if I moved from my school to another populated only by furries would honestly be the same.  Sure there are Drugs, Sex, Fights, this all happens already and happened to most people that have graduated a few years back. 20-25 year olds.  I have conversations with my mother, I don't know if any of you talk to your parents or not.  Depending on your peer-pressure.

But this is the exact conversation that opened up between Me, My Mother, and my Mother's friend. (I'm not saying girl friend as to erupt chaos.(I have a dad thank you very much. >.>))


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Me:  "Well yeah, the things that happen in school nowadays doesn't seem to have changed over the past few decades.

Mom's Friend:  "Did you know Marian was found with a bag of pot in her back-pack?"

Me:  "What Marian? Wow that actually doesn't surprise me, I never liked her at all she was just an annoying girl.  But I could name every person in my school that smokes weed, has sex, and who are mentally unfit for school."

My Mom and her firend looked at each other and laughed.
Mom's Friend:  "Sounds like our school!"
My Mom:  "That's what I was going to say!"

So you see I don't think schools would change just because you put a stereotype-infected group of poeple, I went over all of this in earlier posts, and you are just repeating a lot of what everyone else already said, and frankly its actually getting quite annoying.

So yeah, this will be my last post on the subject.  Have fun screaming about it some more.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 20, 2010)

Nathan Wolf said:


> Cool, Unique
> 
> And What In The Hell?  This is stupid! Mass murders! STD's!  Drugs!


 For someone who's so upset by others "twisting their words" you sure seem to have a lot of fun doing it with people who disagree with you.  Just saying.



			
				Nathan Wolf said:
			
		

> I think this topic should  be only for people who are still in school.


  Oh hey, I'm a second year college student and was in High School as recently as 700 days ago.  I'm still in :mrgreen:



			
				Nathan Wolf said:
			
		

> People out of school tend to sometimes overestimation a lot of the problems with people who share common interests getting together.


  So we should ignore them, gotcha.



			
				Nathan Wolf said:
			
		

> The thing is, this will never happen therefore the hopes of this ever happening only make me more sad for the fact that it won't.


  Wait, you're getting more and more sad when you think about how you can't have a school of all-furries?  This doesn't sound the least bit odd to you?  Like how if someone said they were more and more upset that they couldn't go to a Brown Coat (Firefly fan) school, or a Bulletball school?



			
				Nathan Wolf said:
			
		

> My simple view is that (Since I might be moving cities pretty soon) if I moved from my school to another populated only by furries would honestly be the same.


  Just moving cities, you should know that there's good odds of your school being different from the last.  You don't even need to bring in new demographics:  Same type of people (Ex:  Christian white majority with ample minority presence) in two separate cities might yield a vastly different school system, with the difference from local practices alone.  If you moved to a new city and everyone in the school was a Furry, odds are at least something would be different. 



			
				Nathan Wolf said:
			
		

> 20-25 year olds.  I have conversations with my mother, I don't know if any of you talk to your parents or not.  Depending on your peer-pressure.


  I don't have conversations, but simply because my mother's borderline racist so asking her for how things have changed is pretty much a horrible rant waiting to happen.  Father, meanwhile, is a full state away so asking him's a bit difficult ATM.



			
				Nathan Wolf said:
			
		

> But this is the exact conversation that opened up between Me, My Mother, and my Mother's friend. (I'm not saying girl friend as to erupt chaos.(I have a dad thank you very much. >.>))


I'm going to assume your next post was the one that held the conversation, and not that you intended to edit it in and the later is a different conversation.



Nathan Wolf said:


> Me:  "Well yeah, the things that happen in school nowadays doesn't seem to have changed over the past few decades.
> 
> Mom's Friend:  "Did you know Marian was found with a bag of pot in her back-pack?"


  That... was a big jump for her to make.  "Well, videogames don't seem to have changed over the past few decades."  "Did you know that videogames caused Columbine?"



Nathan Wolf said:


> Me:  "What Marian? Wow that actually doesn't surprise me, I never liked her at all she was just an annoying girl.  But I could name every person in my school that smokes weed, has sex, and who are mentally unfit for school."


  I'm sure you could.  Furthermore, I'm really liking what I'm seeing in the above.  But please, keep going.



Nathan Wolf said:


> Mom's Friend:  "Sounds like our school!"
> My Mom:  "That's what I was going to say!"


  Weren't you trying to cut out people who graduated a few years ago because they wouldn't be familiar with the new type of school system?  I'm not trying to "twist your words" here, I'm pretty much positive you were trying to get people who graduated a few years back to stop posting in this thread because they wouldn't be "familiar enough" with school as it is now to give proper critique.  Now, if you were speaking someone my grandfather's age (80's) I could understand such sentiment, but you proceeded to mention those in their early / mid-20's.



Nathan Wolf said:


> So you see I don't think schools would change just because you put a stereotype-infected group of poeple,


  I do.  Not so drastically to the point that you'll walk down splooge-soaked hallways with fursuited Furries hosting eighty two drama clubs, but there would be differences between them and a regular school.  Hell, the fact that it's entirely furries heavily implies that it'd be a private school, which means its own rules in some regards.  



Nathan Wolf said:


> So yeah, this will be my last post on the subject.  Have fun screaming about it some more.


  Don't make an alt to add a final word.


----------



## Taasla (Jan 21, 2010)

Or maybe you furries who have issues talking to other people should, oh, I don't know, make an effort to socialize with your fellow students.  Should all of the anime nerds have their own school?  No.  Anime is just an interest, and so is being furry.  Goodness, people.

Just segregating yourself is only going to hinder you further.  How are you even going to survive college?  You meet so many interesting and different people in college.  High school was just a warm up.  How the heck can you expect to survive in the real world if you can't even adapt at such a basic level?

Dang, sometimes I wonder if I was the only person who had friends of all "types" back in high school.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 21, 2010)

Then Pip-boy 300 would have been changed to Pimp - boy 300 SPARTA.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 21, 2010)

Taasla said:


> How the heck can you expect to survive in the real world if you can't even adapt at such a basic level?



I agree with your sentiments but I can't help but quote this little bit.

How do people expect to survive? Some of them don't...they don't expect to because they don't want to. They don't care about the real world or interacting with it.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

the fuck


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 21, 2010)

OP, everyone would probably kill each other. Then the creeperfurs of the school would rape  all the bodies. 

The nice version- Furs cannot get along with each other every single day. Look at this place- can you imagine if these people had to sit next to each other in a classroom every day?


----------



## Sabian (Jan 21, 2010)

InuAkiko said:


> The nice version- Furs cannot get along with each other every single day. Look at this place- can you imagine if these people had to sit next to each other in a classroom every day?



I doubt only 5% of the forum would actually be willing to get into a fight or yell at some one in real life. I just see a class of quite kids doodling anthros on the margins of paper, to scared to talk or even look at one another. Then again the shy types blend in and mingle at cons so maybe it could work.


----------



## Trevfox (Jan 21, 2010)

School shootings, drug use, fuckfest, im just gonna stop there this list could go on and on


----------



## MattyK (Jan 21, 2010)

...If there was such thing as a School for Furries, well... Let's just say the 4chan Party-Explody Van would be taking a one-way trip to the Canteen during Lunchtime.

Well, other than having half the Trolling Populace of the World against us like a damn Highschool-shoot'em'up, the Drama would be enough to kill a Normal, Sane Person.
...Not to mention the Literacy Classes and their Bastardisations of the English Dictionary... *Shudders*


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 21, 2010)

In all honesty, if there were a just furry school, it wouldn't be all that bad.  Based on the number of furs that would likely attend the school, government funding would be required.  In order for the government to give that funding there must be regulations that would eliminate the problem of it being a "fuckfest".  Murder is illegal and would significantly reduce the probability of school shootings.  And finally, in general or at least as far as I have seen, furs are a good and jovial people.  I know I haven't been around these forums long enough to know, but thus far I have seen only acceptance among furs.
But my question is why the hell is it necessary!


----------



## Ricia (Jan 21, 2010)

No. What the hell?  I don't even understand why you would only want to hang out with people who shared one specific hobby with you. Wouldn't that get boring? If being a furry is your whole damn life, then you seriously need to considering getting a new one. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Delta (Jan 21, 2010)

Such a facility would only exist to amass the targeted student body in a small confined area. That way the B-1 would only have to make one pass.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I wouldn't  approve of pimping a dirty fox around town. :V



Like that guy who was pimping his dog out at anthrocon a few years back? Yes I assume there would be a lot of that at furfag high. Also the building could only be one floor, building it any higher would greatly increase the risk of massive structural collapse as a result of the morbidly obese student population :V .


----------



## Boondawks (Jan 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Rate of teen pregnancies would go up up UP



They'd probably drop off instantly. Anal can't get you a baby.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 22, 2010)

No. My god no. As much as Id think I'd like it, I'd wanna kill myself after about, oh, an hour.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

BLOOOOOD NIIIGGGERS and CUM everywhere.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 22, 2010)

there should be a movie about a furry school


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Like that guy who was pimping his dog out at anthrocon a few years back? Yes I assume there would be a lot of that at furfag high. Also the building could only be one floor, building it any higher would greatly increase the risk of massive structural collapse as a result of the morbidly obese student population :V .



I heard about that and I was like "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-rageface-".

Honestly, about a few furries I've seen at cons who were into the fatfur subsect were nothing but stick-boys that wished they were fat or were "Chubby chasers". :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

They wouldn't need any sex education classes.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> They wouldn't need any sex education classes.



No, they have porn for that...
The STD and the Youth pregnancy rate would go up so high, it would be redonkulus.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No, they have porn for that...
> The STD and the Youth pregnancy rate would go up so high, it would be redonkulus.


No girls.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No girls.



Okay...More STDs.

AIDS would become a pandemic in whatever city it is placed in.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Okay...More STDs.
> 
> AIDS would become a pandemic in whatever city it is placed in.


Invest in Trojan's stock. Profit!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Invest in Trojan's stock. Profit!



A good dose of Gay furries do not like condoms because "They cannot feel it" and "They aren't making babies". :V

Put a $100 fine for everyone doing it in the butt without a condom. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A good dose of Gay furries do not like condoms because "They cannot feel it" and "They aren't making babies". :V
> 
> Put a $100 fine for everyone doing it in the butt without a condom. :V


Oh lawdy-lawd.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh lawdy-lawd.



Crisis averted. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

I feel bad for the janitors who have to clean the bathrooms.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to throw up on this topic.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

this page made me lol.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> No. No. No. And no.
> 
> You kids REALLY need to get out and actually socialize with people that aren't furry, once in a while. Kind of puts the whole "furry" thing in proper perspective.



^ This.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 22, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't go to the Sexuality class if there was a school where only furries attended - I'd have to register in October 2010 to get an open spot in the Fall 2012 class.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I definitely wouldn't go to the Sexuality class if there was a school where only furries attended - I'd have to register in October 2010 to get an open spot in the Fall 2012 class.



I'm pretty sure the world would end before you'd've gotten your class.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 22, 2010)

Art classes would be overbooked and the lessons would strictly be about how to draw the perfect dog boner.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Art classes would be overbooked and the lessons would strictly be about how to draw the perfect dog boner.



agreed.
and how to draw misshapen tittays.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 22, 2010)

And the anatomy class would be a sick wake-up for everyone when the avians and scalies have no breasts.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

*It will be kind of cool to have a school completely of Furries but the only problem is when non-Furries what in to the school.*


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Morbid obesity would be a major problem. Gym teachers would be forced to retire; the gym turned into a DDR tournament.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> And the anatomy class would be a sick wake-up for everyone when the avians and scalies have no breasts.



and hence art would be biology class.

no breasts, no anus, no dicks, no vaginas....


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Like that guy who was pimping his dog out at anthrocon a few years back?


Wait what the fuck? Tell me stories, grampy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> Wait what the fuck? Tell me stories, grampy.



some guy was pimping out his dog.


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> some guy was pimping out his dog.


Did it work? Were many people buying? Were the people buying very fat? Were the rides on the dog free? Were they doing naughty things to it in public? What kind of dog was it? Was it a boy or girl dog?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 22, 2010)

How does this shit get 7 pages

1 fucking star


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 22, 2010)

Personally i would rather go to a furry summer camp than an all furry school lol but either could be good or bad depending on circumstance.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> Personally i would rather go to a furry summer camp than an all furry school lol but either could be good or bad depending on circumstance.


I'd rather go to a furry "nothing" and instead continue on with my bizarre yet not fucked up life.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd rather go to an armyy baseee than a furry school.
Like, what would I do there? Call everyone fags or laugh to my death? Probably eyebleed.
What would you do there anyway? Talk?
Study physics and biotechnology.


----------



## Calum (Jan 23, 2010)

It would be a good idea, however i'm only in it for the art (not gay art or anything)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Rate of teen pregnancies would go up up UP


 
And STDs up the wazoo.  ...Literally up the wazoo too. o_o


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> And STDs up the wazoo.  ...Literally up the wazoo too. o_o


LOL I see what you did thar.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

Umm I think it would be funny but it would be better if FUrryism or w/e you wanna call it was just integrated into normal school culture then you know you could wear a fursuit to school as long as it didn't impede your learning and you didn't add genitalia detail. Also I think There would be art wars but that would be fun =D


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Umm I think it would be funny but it would be better if FUrryism or w/e you wanna call it was just integrated into normal school culture then you know you could wear a fursuit to school as long as it didn't impede your learning and you didn't add genitalia detail. Also I think There would be art wars but that would be fun =D



WTF necropost!!


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

It would be just one big pansexual orgy


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

NO
NEVER.
NOT AT ALL.

Not enough heterosexual women and too many fat assed ugly perverts who want to mount my cat...


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> NO
> NEVER.
> NOT AT ALL.
> 
> Not enough heterosexual women and too many fat assed ugly perverts who want to mount my cat...


That depends.... what kind of cat are we talking about here?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> That depends.... what kind of cat are we talking about here?


 housecat....


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> housecat....


Maine Coon?


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> This would be a good and terrible idea. Drama leaking all over the place, bad fursuits, and random surprise sex all the time. On the other hand, everyone would have something in common and at least maybe ideas could travel faster.


sounds like heaven


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 26, 2010)

Massive locker room orgies. Ick.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 26, 2010)

it would be the same as a normal school except for a few subjects >.<


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

What the hell would they teach in furry school anyways? How to fuck a dog? How to be super accepting of everyone including dogfuckers and rapists? How to give people too much info about yourself and cry when you get made fun of?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Maine Coon?


Actually... Yes.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Actually... Yes.


You're supposed to say no! Do you want your cat to get raped?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're supposed to say no! Do you want your cat to get raped?


  my cat is a psyco-bitch. if you get near her she'll claw you unless you are me. if some guy takes his dick out around her he deserves the surgery to get it repaired.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> my cat is a psyco-bitch. if you get near her she'll claw you unless you are me. if some guy takes his dick out around her he deserves the surgery to get it repaired.


That reminds me of the movie Teeth. Hilarious movie...

Also Dogs > Cats.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That reminds me of the movie Teeth. Hilarious movie...
> 
> Also Dogs > Cats.



Also girls > dogs.

Defenseless animals are victims.
Girls are victims.
The game.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 27, 2010)

umm would be different. 

.......would hate to attend sex ed......


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That reminds me of the movie Teeth. Hilarious movie...
> 
> Also Dogs > Cats.



Oh wow I thought nobody kew about that movie. My friends and I have had many lulz during lunch about teeth. :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh wow I thought nobody kew about that movie. My friends and I have had many lulz during lunch about teeth. :3


Holy shit you've seen it too! I love the random christian rave thing with the bizarre music that happens randomly for no reason.


----------



## Russ (Jan 27, 2010)

No. No. No. No. No! No! NO! NO!

Its a bad idea and I'd rather go to a high school that has proper education.

Not to mention if you feel being a furry is the _only_ thing you can agree with other people, then you are a one-dimensional idiot.

While I wasn't part of the fandom during high school, I was aware and interested in it. Yet I had friends, enemies, people I agreed and disagreed with, none of which was remotely based on furries (or even animals in general) or any other subcultures whatsoever.

Besides, (as others have already emphazised), furries have cliques within themselves. Its funny to see how, during meets, people eventually cluster into groups.


----------



## Blitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I think we will drive each other insane,plus if there were furry teacher's we would be raised like dumb-dumb's *sight* Who am I kidding,this idea rocks!


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

That would definitely make for an interesting sitcom...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 7, 2010)

TDK said:


> Classes such as the Art of Fursuiting, lunches consisting of pet food, and the sports teams being filled with mascots. Plus you can throw in the standard cliche furry drama and you got yourself a fandom version of Degrassi :3.


 i love dat show


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 7, 2010)

*What if there was such a thing as a school where only furries attend?* 
Then i would die from laughing so damn hard.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2010)

no
gawd, I expected our weeding out process to be working but it seems to be heavily failing


----------



## Yrr (Feb 7, 2010)

To answer the titular question;

I would shoot myself.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

No matter what kind of school you go to there is always going to be problems


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Yrr said:


> To answer the titular question;
> 
> I would shoot myself.


Not enough of tortural.
If you'd shoot yourself in the foot you wouldn't die.

To answer the titular question; 
I would cover the school with inflamable toilet paper then burn the fags(Not the gay meaning :V). School set on fire - dunn.


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 7, 2010)

Simply put: No, I don't think it would be a good idea at all. Trying to set yourself apart from the whole system of society because you like cartoon animals is freaking dumb. Having a whole school devoted to a fandom would draw a lot of criticism, not to mention action, against it.

Better idea: just enjoy your fandom quietly


----------



## Viva (Feb 7, 2010)

We would all die


----------



## Morroke (Feb 7, 2010)

If there was a furry school it'd be shut down on the first day due to AIDs.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to bring up an earlier point of mine:

WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD TEACH THERE?!?!!?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I want to bring up an earlier point of mine:
> 
> WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD TEACH THERE?!?!!?


  Professor Snape Duh


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I want to bring up an earlier point of mine:
> 
> WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD TEACH THERE?!?!!?


I don't know... Probably that person with over 10,000 posts that we don't know is a fat hairy creeper?


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Ratte could be the art teacher, but I don't know what the other Forum Legends+ would teach. And I really don't want Zrcalo teaching ANYTHING in general


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Well Ratte could be the art teacher, but I don't know what the other Forum Legends+ would teach. And I really don't want Zrcalo teaching ANYTHING in general


I will teach there.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I will teach there.



Shooting classes plz? XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Shooting classes plz? XD


I would teach many classes, including that.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would teach many classes, including that.



Woot. I'll TA your classes so I won't have to do work :3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Woot. I'll TA your classes so I won't have to do work :3


I'd attend, for sure.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

I would be the best teacher there.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would be the best teacher there.


Well of course! Would you be cracking endless "yo' mama" jokes like last light? I lol'd...


----------



## Viva (Feb 7, 2010)

Harley could be the school psychologist, Ratte could be the art teacher, Jelly could be the life skills teacher, azure could be the science teacher, I could be the music teacher, Jashwa could be the English teacher, Pheonix could be the principal, and whoever is really good in math could be the math teacher.

It would be the perfect school :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Well of course! Would you be cracking endless "yo' mama" jokes like last light? I lol'd...


Yes, yes I would.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes I would.



Students would have to sign a waiver before taking you classes saying they won't report being verbally tormented by H&K :V


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Students would have to sign a waiver before taking you classes saying they won't report being verbally tormented by H&K :V


I'll go get my pen.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll run a joint class with several other FAFers on debate, I guess.  It'd run sorta like the argument clinic.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'll run a joint class with several other FAFers on debate, I guess.  It'd run sorta like the argument clinic.


That would end terrible. Each side would just complain that the other is trolling because the furry fandom is supposed to be accepting! How can you _not_ accept someone for their bizarre fetishes!?!?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Well Ratte could be the art teacher, but I don't know what the other Forum Legends+ would teach. And I really don't want Zrcalo teaching ANYTHING in general


Whatwhatwhat would I teach?
Probably a class of idiocracy dealing it with more idiocracy or I'll be the general preceptor of general rights and general stuff regarding whether you should do so and so. Basically I'll teach things from "The Den" and "Off Topic".
I am a forum legend!
You shouldn't judge people by their post count as sometimes it counts idioticism.

Nobody reminded me.
I AM ALSO A BIG PART OF THIS PLACE! SOME RESPECT.
Or I don't deserve respect?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hm... With all these people wanting to teach, I'm guaranteed a full schedule!  lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Whatwhatwhat would I teach?
> Probably a class of idiocracy dealing it with more idiocracy or I'll be the general preceptor of general rights and general stuff regarding whether you should do so and so. Basically I'll teach things from "The Den" and "Off Topic".
> I am a forum legend!
> You shouldn't judge people by their post count as sometimes it counts idioticism.
> ...



I have more posts than you so I am more forum legender than yooooouu!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hm... With all these people wanting to teach, I'm guaranteed a full schedule!  lol


One of the students might even teach you a word of hurt.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I have more posts than you so I am more forum legender than yooooouu!



I have reminded the idiocracy count :V.
Also, I am less sarcastic and something good actually comes out of my mouth.
My grammar sucks poor quality because ENGLISH IS NOT MY BASIC LANGUAGE AAARRRGGGGH!
I have opened a thread on rape.
Zrcalo quoted me.
I am EPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIC!


----------



## luvtails (Feb 7, 2010)

i think a fury school would be a good social experement but not pratical in the long run, also if it was within a 10 mile radius of a christian school it would trigger a civil war XD


----------



## Attaman (Feb 7, 2010)

luvtails said:


> i think a fury school would be a good social experement but not pratical in the long run, also if it was within a 10 mile radius of a christian school it would trigger a civil war XD



And nothing was lost from either party?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2010)

luvtails said:


> i think a fury school would be a good social experement but not pratical in the long run, also if it was within a 10 mile radius of a christian school it would trigger a civil war XD


it would purposely be placed next to one for that


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

luvtails said:


> i think a fury school would be a good social experement but not pratical in the long run, also if it was within a 10 mile radius of a christian school it would trigger a civil war XD


I would go there just for the great inspiration! Furries killing nuns that would make some great art work!


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd run a philosophy/theology/Psychology class because their all related. Also my students would probably ask me why I wear my sunglasses everywhere, and tell me I'm insecure or something. =p


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 7, 2010)

I can be Jim teecher?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I can be Jim teecher?


Yes, as long as participation is optional, and there is beer on tap.

Love your sig, BTW.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Who necroed this abortion :[ ?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Also I will teach the mandatory P.E. class, and by teach I mean chase you tubby fucks around on a golf cart with a cattle prod >:[ .


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 7, 2010)

And I can be distance track and XC coach?  Lol.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Also I will teach the mandatory P.E. class, and by teach I mean chase you tubby fucks around on a golf cart with a cattle prod >:[ .


I lol'd.  Oh, and I'm heavy, but I'll just steal the battery for the Golf Cart while you're heating up the cattle prod. :3


----------



## thejackalface (Feb 7, 2010)

Jesus christ it'd be so full of autism and drama. And bodily odour.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I'd run a philosophy/theology/Psychology class because their all related. Also my students would probably ask me why I wear my sunglasses everywhere, and tell me I'm insecure or something. =p


Silly Kyle: If Whitenoise's class is due to fail by students skipping and sending bribes, yours is doomed to fail due to students literally flinging poo at you for denying them their speshul snowflake mindset.


----------



## Damian (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd so attend the school, then I and my friend wouldn't be singled out


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I lol'd.  Oh, and I'm heavy, but I'll just steal the battery for the Golf Cart while you're heating up the cattle prod. :3



Don't think I can't catch you on foot >:[ .


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Don't think I can't catch you on foot >:[ .


Shit... I hate asthma.  I'll get in the cart, then. I think you'd be too distracted with the thought of torturing students, so you'd leave the keys in it...


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Shit... I hate asthma.  I'll get in the cart, then. I think you'd be too distracted with the thought of torturing students, so you'd leave the keys in it...



Shit bollix you're right >:[ .


----------



## Attaman (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Shit bollix you're right >:[ .



Run a current along its wheel, wear rubber gloves at all times.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll run the yiff class.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll run the yiff class.



Only if you have Yiff that's school appropriate. XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Only if you have Yiff that's school appropriate. XD


All yiff is school appropriate. Only a fursecutor wouldn't understand that. >=[


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All yiff is school appropriate. Only a fursecutor wouldn't understand that. >=[


True.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought the furry school was just the special unit?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Teto said:


> I thought the furry school was just the special unit?



Every bus is a short bus at furry school :V .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Every bus is a short bus at furry school :V .



That got an actual lol outta me


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 8, 2010)

Itakirie said:


> I guess the art classes would be scary if their teaching you how to draw gay furries xD


wow that would be bad  but if we would learn how to make strait furry art :-D


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> wow that would be bad  but if we would learn how to make strait furry art :-D


_Straight _furry art? What is that?


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> wow that would be bad  but if we would learn how to make strait furry art :-D



404, could not compute straight and furry in the same sentence.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _Straight _furry art? What is that?


whats in both my galleries, but furs still say they dont exist and is a figment of my imagination


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 8, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> whats in both my galleries, but furs still say they dont exist and is a figment of my imagination


Don't worry that crazy-ness goes away after you just fully accept your self for who you are.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 8, 2010)

There would have to be massive AIDS awareness programs... :B


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

I would bomb it...FOR TEH LULZ!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> There would have to be massive AIDS awareness programs... :B



I doubt it would work, what with the litany of learning disabilities furfags seem to be stricken with. I doubt many of them could even work out how to work a condom, let alone have the good sense to use one :V .


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 9, 2010)

No offense but that's a really stupid idea. how about we have schools for people with blonde hair or people who like chicken?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

ChapperIce said:


> No offense but that's a really stupid idea. how about we have schools for people with blonde hair or people who like chicken?


 
but they do :<


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Don't worry that crazy-ness goes away after you just fully accept your self for who you are.


A human?
a guy with a girlfriend to worry about more?
an idiot?
An asshole?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

God, someone derail and kill this thread already...Gotta get the gang in here to do the dirty work.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> God, someone derail and kill this thread already...Gotta get the gang in here to do the dirty work.


 
You called?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

I would kill myself if there was a school for furries. I'd take you down with me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> God, someone derail and kill this thread already...Gotta get the gang in here to do the dirty work.


I am not part of your "gang" sirs. >=[


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

Physical education would be totally taken the wrong way


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Physical education would be totally taken the wrong way


I've always hated main stream school's PE programs, I'd welcome any change!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I've always hated main stream school's PE programs, I'd welcome any change!


Same here. I happen to be in the biggest P.E. class of the year, and we have to share the small ass locker room with the strength/conditioning class... F*cking packed in there!


----------



## krystalcomet (Feb 9, 2010)

ok I know this is a bit late, but do you mean people furrys or animal furrys?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

krystalcomet said:


> ok I know this is a bit late, but do you mean people furrys or animal furrys?


Furries = People who are obsessed about animal penis. NO - They are either loving art, loving to be a pet or loving animals *eyebrows eyebrows*.
We never talk about animals.


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

Come to the Art Institute of Pittsburgh.  We're chock full of furries.  It's the closest thing to a "furry school" as you're gonna get.  lol


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Feb 10, 2010)

What? a school where the students are furries?

Then, it'll be just like that cartoon show in CartoonNetwork. What was that again...."My Gym partner's a Monkey" was it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I've always hated main stream school's PE programs, I'd welcome any change!


what mainstream, back in my days PE was fucking random
enjoy sex 101


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Lots of gym shower orgies.


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 10, 2010)

this may be the worst idea i've ever heard.

i realized before someone calls me a troll, i'll explain.

separating ourselves from the greater society only makes us more of a target. assimilation, however, will make us more accepted by people. therefore, like, any sort of segregation will only make us more like freaks.


----------



## LightSwitchToTheMind (Feb 10, 2010)

What would happen?  What would happen?

Silence, sir.  Very long, akward silence.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, i would expect the people to be more open minded. I would like to go, but i'm not a furry. ._.


----------



## Nattea (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't decide whether to treat this question seriously or simply go with the crowd's general opinion.

It would be like a live Furry Friday everyday.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 10, 2010)

oh shit...don't go down that hallway, they'll surprise buttsecks the fuck out of you @_@


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> oh shit...don't go down that hallway, they'll surprise buttsecks the fuck out of you @_@


D= careful yo the floor in some areas are slippery and sticky


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> D= careful yo the floor in some areas are slippery and sticky


Oh jesus. I would hate to be the janitor...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Oh jesus. I would hate to be the janitor...


And every night the janitor comes home to his faithful wife crying his eyes out. Being the faithful wife she comforts him telling him everything will be alright. He cries himself to sleep every night not before saying "gawd damn furries leaving fur and spooge all over the place"


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Itakirie said:


> I think it would be pretty neat if there was a school that only furries could attend XD



I think it would be scary personally.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> And every night the janitor comes home to his faithful wife crying his eyes out. Being the faithful wife she comforts him telling him everything will be alright. He cries himself to sleep every night not before saying "gawd damn furries leaving fur and spooge all over the place"


I lol'd. But you can't forget all the porno that constantly gets glued to the lockers... >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I lol'd. But you can't forget all the porno that constantly gets glued to the lockers... >_>


thats art class


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats art class


Janitors clean classrooms too...


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I lol'd. But you can't forget all the porno that constantly gets glued to the lockers... >_>



And just imagine the art classes, I'd hate to some of the idea what would come up there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Janitors clean classrooms too...


not all though


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> And just imagine the art classes, I'd hate to some of the idea what would come up there.


I would feel awkward drawing porn IN class for a grade... It'd be fun though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would feel awkward drawing porn IN class for a grade... It'd be fun though, don't get me wrong.


"You get an F for not drawing the dog dick big enough " >[


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would feel awkward drawing porn IN class for a grade... It'd be fun though, don't get me wrong.



heh. It'd be funny, You get in trouble for not drawing something related to porn.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> "You get an F for not drawing the dog dick big enough " >[


But, But... Aw, c'mon!!! *cries, runs out of the classroom unknowingly into the buttsecks raping gang's waiting net*

Then the janitor shows up with a waiting mop. *sigh*


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 10, 2010)

I would hate to be a janitor at this school.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> I would hate to be a janitor at this school.


I already said that... >_>


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I already said that... >_>


Sorry, I'm too lazy to read through the thread.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 10, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Sorry, I'm too lazy to read through the thread.


S'Okay. I really don't mind.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

You guys are sick in the head with the ideas y'all be coming up with :[


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You guys are sick in the head with the ideas y'all be coming up with :[


cause its true yo


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You guys are sick in the head with the ideas y'all be coming up with :[



the idea of a furry school is sick and wrong.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

Lotsa pedofur teachers. Lotsa surprise buttsex.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Lotsa pedofur teachers. Lotsa surprise buttsex.



I wouldn't mind ^^

Wait, depends on what reality we're in.
If we were IRL then I would mind it but if were were in an anthro-world then I would love it <3


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wouldn't mind ^^
> 
> Wait, depends on what reality we're in.
> If we were IRL then I would mind it but if were were in an anthro-world then I would love it <3


What if it's a lizard dude?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Lotsa pedofur teachers. Lotsa surprise buttsex.



lol most of them are pussies anyways, someone even as much looks at me the wrong way will have footprint sized bruises across his/her face >:[



Hipstar said:


> the idea of a furry school is sick and  wrong.



This hippie speaks sense...has the world met its end? :O


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Because covering that school with toilet paper is not enough I'll cover it with PUPPY PRINTED Toilet paper 8D
I will not have a teacher role there, I will take care of the submessive and the computers with yiff.
I will end the day with a SLAP CHOP!


----------



## Tufts (Feb 13, 2010)

this is a really stupid suggestion next its "what if there was a country where only furries would go to?!" also, it would be a very, very, smelly school.


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 13, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> This hippie speaks sense...has the world met its end? :O



i am not a hippie man, i am a hipster, but i will deny that i am a hipster because if you deny it, you are one. if you admit to it, you are not being a good hipster. then again a good hipster would never go to FA.

besides i already commented why this would be a bad idea. i mean we dont want to be fully accepted into society (what would be the fun in that?), but we dont want to totally separate ourselves either.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 13, 2010)

This maybe a lil bit silly topic, but i would love the idea. While the chances of it happening are remotly low, it sure is fun to imagine tho.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm speaking out of turn...but how do STD's correlate directly with furries? You acquire STDs through sexual intercourse without protecting Mr. Helmet Head and by not getting both you and your partner tested for STDs. Gay, straight, male, female, furry, fur-hater--STD's don't discriminate.


erm...would it be weird if when you mentioned 'Helmet Head' I thought of Rick Moranis from Space Balls? >_>


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 2, 2010)

sounds cool


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Chalkboard rules:
No talking.
No texting.
No sex.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Chalkboard rules:
> No talking.
> No texting.
> No sex.



What about sexting?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Chalkboard rules:
> No talking.
> No texting.
> No sex.


Now get in line to give teacher a blow job :V


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Now get in line to give teacher a blow job :V


  "But teacher's a lady..."
"Surprise!"


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2010)

Would life be a cheesy plot with a gay rabbit, bitchy cat, and a fat fox?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Furry school would be shut down by PETA


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Would life be a cheesy plot with a gay furry, bitchy fangirl, and a fat californian?


Now yes.

The original one contained too much furry.
Even though I don't reject it.

The Furry(Eek!)


----------

